# bacon question



## ldrus (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm doing pops brine recipe for belly bacon  and i have noticed that most everyone pulls  it from the brine after day 10 when the recipe says 10-14 days is there any  flavor difference letting it go the full 14 days? also have read of the recent Slime issues guys are having and that  concerns me also with letting it go the full 14 days


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 12, 2012)

Once equilibrium is reached you won't pick up any more flavor.


----------



## sprky (Feb 12, 2012)

That is a good point Solaryellow, but that brings a question to mind. How does one know when equilibrium is reached?

Someone with more knowledge then I have will have to address the slime issue, and I am sure one will be along shortly.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 12, 2012)

Ikrus, morning.... Here is a partial explanation of slime/foam on pickled meats..... Hope this helps you....   Dave

http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/sausage-making/curing/making-brine
[h3]Bad brine symptoms[/h3]
White slime and foam on top
Milky color and foul odor
Brine turns blue in color
Brine becomes very tacky (gluey) to touch
It is normal for a thin scum or white mold to accumulate on top of the brine. This white foam should be periodically removed. In case the foam starts to give a foul odor, turn blue in color, or becomes much thicker slime we will have to remove the ham, wash it in cool water and place it again in freshly made brine. At the first suspicion of brine spoilage it should be replaced with a fresh one, in most cases there is nothing wrong with the meat itself which should be just rinsed. Bad brine was nicknamed “Ropy” pickle and was stringy, sticky or slimy dripping from the fingers like syrup. Cured meats should be completely immersed in brine and weighted down when necessary. Most important _no meat should protrude from the brine_ as it may get spoiled and then ruin the whole brine.

If brining a large amount of meat, pack them together in a barrel without using excessive force. Heavy pieces like hams and shoulders on the bottom, lighter ones like bacon on the top. Then you can pour in the prepared solution covering all pieces. As the meats will start to shift and will come to the surface, place a suitable clean weight on top to prevent meat from contact with the air as this can spoil the brine. Pack meats the skin side down. The container should be placed preferably in a refrigerator or in a cool, well ventilated place.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Dave, I heard about the slime deal but this is the first definative " Fix " I have seen...JJ


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks Dave. clip this to my "evernote"


----------

